# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Operatie vernauwing halswervelkanaal

## iet50

Hallo,

Heb voor 5 jaar terug een operatie gehad aan mijn nek omdat ik een vernauwing van het ruggemergkanaal had.
Er zijn toen 4 wervelbogen weggehaald.
Heb nu een beschadiging op het ruggemerg.
Met als gevolg slechter lopen en uitval van rechterarm.
Ga morgen revalideren in de radboud.
Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee dat het weer helemaal goed komt?

Groetjes Iet

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Iet,

Hoe gaat het revalideren?
Er staan posts over vernauwing wervelkanaal
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...lswervelkanaal ervaringen
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...lswervelkanaal ervaringen
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...lswervelkanaal artikel en RonnyH heeft een operatie gehad en kan weer volop sporten
Hopelijk helpt het revalideren voor je!
Succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## iet50

Hallo Luuss,

Dank je wel voor je reactie.
Het revalideren gaat goed. Ik leer nu om mijn energie beter te verdelen om zo een dag door te kunnen.
Ik heb momenteel uitval aan linkerkant en rechterarm.
Heb volgende week een afspraak met de neuroloog en hoop dan antwoord te krijgen op de vraag of het bij deze uitval blijft?
Tot nu toe konden ze mij daar geen antwoord op geven.

Lieve groet Iet









> Hallo Iet,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Iet,

Fijn dat het revalideren goed gaat  :Smile: 
Helaas kan ik je geen antwoord geven, dus hopelijk heeft de neuroloog volgende week antwoord op je vragen en ik duim voor je dat de uitval niet blijvend is!
Sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

